#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Did anyone know about 3D Printing??

## Dhiya

Which format 3D printer  :Confused: uses to expose actual picture in our Computer?

----------


## MDilbara

i'm not into 3D printing. but this might help you

What file formats are used in 3D Printing? | NIH 3D Print Exchange

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you so much, I'll read this.

----------


## Bhavya

> i'm not into 3D printing. but this might help you
> 
> What file formats are used in 3D Printing? | NIH 3D Print Exchange


 Thank you for sharing this useful information.

----------


## Moana

> Which format 3D printer uses to expose actual picture in our Computer?


3D printing or additive manufacturing is a process of making three dimensional solid objects from a digital file.
The creation of a 3D printed object is achieved using additive processes

----------

